# My new BIG boys



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone I just have to say first that the barbed wire in the one picture was a temporary holding while we fixed the fencing in the field. Ok so here goes the first 2 pictured (red halter) are of Ghost I did not name him but it is a cool story, he is my 2yr old Percheron/Thoroughbred (Sport Horse) as I am told that's what they are called. The second 2 pictures are of Goliath my yearling Appendix. What does everyone think and what discipline should I use Ghost for? Goliath I am hoping t use as a Hunter/Jumper.
Thanks Much


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd get some wormer in Goliath.

I'm not a confo expert but they're both super cute, just subbing for the educational purpose.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really couldn't say what discipline to use them for. Ghost is fairly over at the knee. But it is not a serious thing, so I have read.

The Goliath fellow is just too cute!


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

I wormed him a week and a half ago and the vet was out to geld him last week she said he's fine just a big belly i guess...? I'm no expert myself snd thanks 


SorrelHorse said:


> I'd get some wormer in Goliath.
> 
> I'm not a confo expert but they're both super cute, just subbing for the educational purpose.


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry what does over at the knee mean? I'm not familiar with that term. Goliath i is my little man I got him at 9 months old he was a furball



tinyliny said:


> I really couldn't say what discipline to use them for. Ghost is fairly over at the knee. But it is not a serious thing, so I have read.
> 
> The Goliath fellow is just too cute!


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Over at the knee/ buck kneed refers to a horse that has knees that are forward of the 'ideal' line. Ill link a picture or two to show you the difference in buck kneed(too far forward), ideal, and calf kneed (too far back)
Google Image Result for http://www.triplecrown.com.au/getfile/cd440738-767b-4227-9b5f-796fbbd08516/Knees-toba.aspx

Google Image Result for http://www.theorythursday.com/images/front_side.gif

For the second pic:
A= Ideal
B= Over at the knee
C= Calf kneed


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the links I see what u mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a little FYI, Ghost (the perch/TB) is NOT considered a Sport Horse unless you get him registered as one. He is simply known as a Percheron/Thoroughbred cross. 
Looks like he will be a big boy though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Blush I did not know that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Both of these horses are going through a fairly "weedy" age. Hopefully that will improve with age, better feed and maturity.

*Ghost*
This horse is an example of why you don't breed two very dissimilar types of horses (Draft/Thoroughbred cross) w/o really making very sure the conformation of both is superb. While this is a nice fellow and a pretty color, he is a bit over at the knee and is developing the steep croup and long back with a hollow coupling typical of so many draft horses. He has a nicely laid back shoulder but the bone from point of shoulder to elbow lays rather shallow and he won't be a jumper. This angle is likely from his draft horse side. He is a bit tied in behind the knee as well. He seems to have inherited a nice slope to his pasterns from his Thoroughbred side and his head is more Thoroughbred than Percheron (but he sure has Percheron ears!). He is also quite rump high which, if he does not grow out of it, will impede balancing him when riding him. His necks is set properly tho it seems a bit short. Give him a couple of years and lets see him again. 

*Goliath*
this is a better horse though he is really very weedy in this picture. Part of that is his age and part may be due to eating a lot of poor quality hay last winter (and it may be worms.. but I suspect it is more attributable to poor quality hay). When a horse gets poor quality hay as their most prevalent food source, they will eat and eat.. and not get a lot out of it. The result is a horse that looks like this one. 

He neck is set a bit low and is a bit ewed, but may improve with age. He has a nice short back and a strong coupling.. nice croup.. but this can change and usually not for the better. At this age it is very hard to tell. His legs are very thoroughbred.. but be careful of those somewhat puffy looking ankles.. I would be a bit concerned about epiphysitis. He looks to have nice, roomy hocks and that is always good. 

I can hardly see his feet, but the near front that I can see appears to have a very shallow angle to it. Keep his feet trimmed properly with adequate heel depth. As with *Ghost *feed him good quality feed and let him grow. Lets see them both again in September.. or even next spring!


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for your input Goliath is on Triple crown Complete, fresh grass ans alphalfa hay. Ghost has never had feed not sure the type of hay she said alphalfa he is on grass at the moment I will be introducing grain soon I only got him on Friday waiting to let him settle in. Goliath was just wormed 1.5 weeks ago so I don't know 



Elana said:


> Both of these horses are going through a fairly "weedy" age. Hopefully that will improve with age, better feed and maturity.
> 
> *Ghost*
> This horse is an example of why you don't breed two very dissimilar types of horses (Draft/Thoroughbred cross) w/o really making very sure the conformation of both is superb. While this is a nice fellow and a pretty color, he is a bit over at the knee and is developing the steep croup and long back with a hollow coupling typical of so many draft horses. He has a nicely laid back shoulder but the bone from point of shoulder to elbow lays rather shallow and he won't be a jumper. This angle is likely from his draft horse side. He is a bit tied in behind the knee as well. He seems to have inherited a nice slope to his pasterns from his Thoroughbred side and his head is more Thoroughbred than Percheron (but he sure has Percheron ears!). He is also quite rump high which, if he does not grow out of it, will impede balancing him when riding him. His necks is set properly tho it seems a bit short. Give him a couple of years and lets see him again.
> ...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree they need some groceries. Alfalfa should be third cutting or later for most horses. Watch the protien levels . If they grow to quick they get the joint diseases. It looks as if the first horse is standing on a hill, if not, then he is very butt high. At this point he looks as if he would be good for flat work. 
Regular exercise, even if they are just in a pasture is great for young horses as they learn where and how to place thier feet without the stress of "training" 
Hope they turn out like you wish


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

I know those ears are huge lol


Elana said:


> Both of these horses are going through a fairly "weedy" age. Hopefully that will improve with age, better feed and maturity.
> 
> *Ghost*
> This horse is an example of why you don't breed two very dissimilar types of horses (Draft/Thoroughbred cross) w/o really making very sure the conformation of both is superb. While this is a nice fellow and a pretty color, he is a bit over at the knee and is developing the steep croup and long back with a hollow coupling typical of so many draft horses. He has a nicely laid back shoulder but the bone from point of shoulder to elbow lays rather shallow and he won't be a jumper. This angle is likely from his draft horse side. He is a bit tied in behind the knee as well. He seems to have inherited a nice slope to his pasterns from his Thoroughbred side and his head is more Thoroughbred than Percheron (but he sure has Percheron ears!). He is also quite rump high which, if he does not grow out of it, will impede balancing him when riding him. His necks is set properly tho it seems a bit short. Give him a couple of years and lets see him again.
> ...


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't tell you what kind of hay he was on cuz I don't know but he is on alfalfa now and they are both on good grain goliath for a few months it took him a while to like grain and Ghost is just starting. 


Semiellia said:


> I know those ears are huge lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Its so hard to say at this age. Hunter was so fugly at 15 months my friends were like um ya nice horse...

Now although not perfect he looks totally different and has grown into those awkward legs etc.

Love to see them in a year or so.


----------

